# Insomnia



## toni (Jan 19, 2009)

I am going through a very stress period right now. For the first time in my life, I can not sleep. It is killing me. I hate staying up until all hours of the night. I have turned to OTC sleeping aids but they are losing their effect. Besides, I don't want to become addicted. Can anyone make any suggestions on how to cope with this? Counting sheep does not work.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 19, 2009)

I too am dealing with insomnia. So many stresses for me right now. I haven't slept "normally" in over a year. I tried OTC sleep aids, and they might have worked once or twice but they never worked for very long. Short of going to the doctor for an expensive visit and prescription, I have tried just about everything.

One thing I have noticed, is that it needs to be completely quiet for me to try to get to relax. It makes it hard when sleeping with my fiance and two dogs. I have a bed in the spare room I use when I need to. Also, it really helps for me to sit quietly in a dark room (usually the living room) with everything off. The curtains closed, the lights and tv off, and no one else in the room with me. I just sit on the couch, close my eyes and try to relax. Most of the time my pain keeps me up, and most of the time I just can't "turn off my brain." However, the sitting helps me relax enough that I am able to get tired at least. But, my problem is, when I get up to go to bed, I get sidetracked and end up seeing something that needs to be done, or once I am lying down, I cannot sleep. 

If you find something that works, I would be more than willing to try it! I have thought of switching to the night shift at the hospital because I am up anyway!


----------



## toni (Jan 19, 2009)

I have the same brain not turning off issues. It is torture laying in bed and waiting for sleep. I have tried sleeping alone on the couch. My whole apartment is dark and quiet but still I can't drift off. I am wide awake when I should be dead tired. I really don't understand it. 

I was the type of person who could fall asleep anywhere. Now it is impossible. :doh:


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

Chronic insomnia sufferer here, and I wish I have proper suggestions. 

I am sure you know the usuals - no food, alcohol, vigorous exercise right before bedtime, make the bedroom a soothing place, relaxing activities, forcing yourself to wake up at the same time every morning to regulate your cycle etc. Would seeking therapy for the stress be helpful? 

I did not find OTC sleeping aids helpful at all. I don't recommend going down the prescribed drugs route, but they might be neccessary - just try to see it as a short-term aid. My GP gave me Valium (useless, nasty side effects) and Anarex (combination of paracetamol and orphenadrine which helped somewhat because I had horrible back pains). My psychiatrist gave me Xanax (helpful because my insomnia is triggered by anxiety and stress), Zolpidem (makes me hallucinate if I don't fall asleep in 30 minutes, causes early awakening), Imovane (slightly better) and the best of them all, Seroquel (major tranquilizer that knocks you out completely but takes a while to get used to) which I had to take for other reasons.


----------



## toni (Jan 19, 2009)

I was on Zoloft and it gave me vivid horrible nightmares. I am not going back to that. I am going to speak to my doctor about Xanax. That sounds like it might help.


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 19, 2009)

A natural sleep aid that I know of someone using and having positive results from it is Valerian root. Although I've tried it and had no results. *shrug*

My pharmacist friend suggested Gravol in lieu of OTC sleep medications since the basic drug is pretty much the same. Gravol really hasn't helped that much either.

I work shift work, and when I have to work days, I hardly ever get sleep. I just can't seem to sleep well at nighttime. Cold meds or an alcoholic drink seems to do the trick, but neither are really good solutions by any means.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a long time sufferer or insomnia and I'm sorry to say I have no real helpful advice I just wanted to say I hope you get back to sleeping well soon!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2009)

Valerian. I've used it for years. It always works for me. Toni you just had a baby right? Is it possible that hormones are keeping you up??


----------



## toni (Jan 19, 2009)

No Sandie, I wish it was that. My hormones are pretty much back to normal. There was a time after I had the baby that I could sleep well. Lil Zoe isn't keeping me up either. 

I am going to look up this Valerian and see if that works.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 19, 2009)

I used to suffer from insomnia. Then a doctor told me that every hour of rest is equivalent to half an hour of sound sleep. I still have insomnia, but it doesn't bother me as much. When my mind is racing and refuses to quiet down, it sometimes helps to concentrate on my breath and just let my mind follow it in and out for a while. That usually relaxes me, and sometimes I even drift into sleep (from sheer boredom, no doubt).


----------



## swordchick (Jan 20, 2009)

I have used Calms Forté and it was great. It is a homeopathic sleep aid.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

toni said:


> I was on Zoloft and it gave me vivid horrible nightmares. I am not going back to that. I am going to speak to my doctor about Xanax. That sounds like it might help.



I was on Zoloft a few years ago and I believe that it was responsible for me starting to suffer from insomnia. I stopped taking it and still had the problem for a very long time.

As far as Xanax, please know that if you are concerned with something being addictive, that you may want to reconsider Xanax, especially as a sleep aid. Xanax is indeed a wonderful remedy for anxiety, but I think that most doctors would be concerned with using it as a sleep aid.

What finally works for me is keeping with a nighttime routine and I do need to take some ibuprofen before bed so that I am not woken up by pain.

As far as things that I do, they are, pray to remove my worries, deep breathing and conciously relaxing my body parts and if all else fails, I practice my ASL sign language alphabet in the dark, (since it is quiet.:blush


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 20, 2009)

Ever since working nights for three years, I have had trouble sleeping. I'm back to working days now but still... I can't sleep now at night OR day. I fall asleep great, but within four hours or so I'm up and awake and tossing and turning.

The problem with most sleep aids is that they help you fall asleep but for those of us who fall asleep fine, it's tough. The thing that works the "best", though I don't use it often, is Ambien CR. It's got a two layer thing going on which allows for a time release of medication over time. The other things I've tried -- valerian, melatonin, and various homeopathic remedies -- didn't really work. 

You guys mentioning Zoloft reminded me of when I was on it I could not sleep at _all_. I'd be up for days, feeling weird and unable to sleep; it got rid of my depression but the lack of sleep and inability to respond sexually made it less than fun. My provider put me on Trazodone which worked great for the sleep issue; I never did resolve the sexual side effects. Trazodone is also an anti-depressant but has sedating qualities. So I'd take 25-50 mg at bedtime and it really calmed down the insomnia and allowed me to relax. 

These days, though, I really just have a hard time most nights. It's frustrating.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm on the insomnia train big time for weeks now...a combination of mind refusing to take a break and total inability to get and stay comfortable in bed. I've not been able to get to sleep within 4 hours of going to bed in weeks...and then usually only for 30-40 minute periods unless there is a combination of pain killers and night time sinus/cold meds involved.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 20, 2009)

Chronic insomniac here. Valerian root works even if it smells disgusting.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 21, 2009)

I know most people do not like them but have any of you tried eating onions? Onions have a natural sedative in them. I know an old home remedy that says to make onion tea and drink it. Good for a baby with colic as well..Here is the recipe in case any of you want to try it.


Things You’ll Need:

* 1 or 2 onions
* water
* boiling pot
* honey
* lemon (optional)

Peel only the outermost layer of onion; leave the cleanest colored skin still on. You get more health benefits this way.

Boil about two cups of water then lower the heat to very low.

Cut the onion in two or four pieces and add to boiling pot. Simmer on low for about 10 minutes. Let it sit for another 5 minutes after boiling.

Strain.

You may add 1 tsp. honey and a bit of lemon before you drink it. It must be fresh; it is advised that you do not let it sit overnight.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 21, 2009)

If you're pressed for time this may not seem like the best idea, since it requires a time investment. But... yoga always works wonders for all kinds of troubles, including insomnia. You could always just learn some of the relaxation techniques of yoga (or meditation) and try practicing these some time before you want to be in bed.

Also: nix any and all caffeine.

Also: melatoning has worked great for me in the past. You may need more than the recommended dose, depending on body weight. I've experimented to find the minimum dose that will still send me to slumberland. This stuff has really, really helped me during times when I just could not fall asleep. If it doesn't seem to be working the first couple of nights you try it, keep taking it. Eventually you should feel an effect. Of course, check with doctor to make sure it's OK for you to take.

Good luck. I know how frustrating this can be.


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 21, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Chronic insomniac here. Valerian root works even if it smells disgusting.





Yup Valerian root works every time. The smell reminds me of blue cordial or smurfs. lol


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 21, 2009)

What worked for me was... earplugs. You can buy ultra soft overnight earplugs at most any drug store. I couldn't sleep for the longest time, and it wasn't especially loud in my area either. You'd be absolutely amazed though, how quickly you fall asleep when you are in 100% quiet. Some people can't stand using earplugs, but if you put them in properly as the instructions say, you will not feel them at all. Try it. It's cheap, and you get a TON in a box. No external distractions makes for a good night's sleep.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Toni 
I hope your insomnia clears up I know it must be terrible that you can't sleep I'd get some Sleeping Medecation from my Primary Doctor


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had a couple weeks of little sleep. I'm getting really bad from it. I have mini panic attacks while laying in bed trying to go to sleep. I panic but don't know why, so i cannot combat the panic. My life is going okay but it's like I'm trudging through 3 feet of mud to get through the day. 
Alex stopped sleeping through the night a week ago and my sleep is on edge. Every fuss wakes me up to see if he's wanting to eat or going to continue to fuss. That is not helpful.
I cannot shut my brain off. I used to be able to use Tylenol PM to sleep but it doesn't work anymore. I had BAD insomnia while pregnant. The lack of sleep has really made my depression grow by leaps and bounds. 
I was thinking about my need to get a decent sleep is like an ever hungry monster hanging around with me and always needing more sleep no matter how much or how little i get.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

i went through a patch of not sleeping a couple of years ago. stress due to work. 

my first suggestion-chamomile tea before bed. will help relax you.

also, at the time one of my friends told me about 'pre-dreaming'. your brain wants to be active, so you are just sort of telling it what to think instead of letting it focus on the negative things. lie in bed and relax. start thinking about a happy scenerio in your head. like taking a walk through a meadow...or my favorite- if money was no object how i would decorate my home...lol. it has to be something happy and relaxing. it's very important you be in your 'this is how i am comfy to sleep' position for this to work well. relax and keep the scenario going til you nod off. your brain is already in the thought process of what you are thinking and will either keep you going on that more peaceful thought or you will just zone out and sleep.

took of couple of nights of getting the hang of it...but it worked for me!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 21, 2009)

Sleep Apnea can also be the problem. I thought I was an insomniac for years - turns out I had sleep apnea. Now with my Cpap I sleep really well.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was actually able to get three great hours of sleep last night. It was wonderful. I got home from work after working a double shift. I was awake, and I couldn't get my mind to shut off. But, I thought I was tired, so I went into my bedroom (fiance was asleep in his recliner) and got my nightgown on. Then turned off the lights, and sat on the edge of the bed. Put my hands in my lap and closed my eyes. Immediately I started an almost "dream like" state where I was dreaming, but I wasn't asleep. I was seeing vivid images in my mind, and thinking about my honeymoon and what I couldn't wait to do (non sexual..lol) and I got to the point I almost fell over front ways because I drifted off to sleep. I laid down in bed, covered up, and fell asleep. First time I have been able to get to sleep and stay asleep for almost three hours in over a year. If I sleep, it is like 20 or so minutes at a time. I was amazed. I don't know if I sort of meditated or what, but it was awesome. 

Then, the dog started barking, I got scared, and woke up. Then I was up the rest of the night, but still...three hours. WOOHOO!


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't know if anyone else mentioned this, but I find that regular, moderate exercise really helps my sleep patterns. Just don't do it too close to bedtime. I definitely notice the difference in my quality of sleep (or lack of thereof) if I miss too many days.


----------



## toni (Jan 22, 2009)

I went to my doctor today to talk about this. He gave me a script for Celexa, which is an antidepressent. He is also running a bunch of labs. Has anyone ever been on Celexa before?


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 24, 2009)

No sorry I haven't heard of it before. I took the Trazodone like Miss Vickie did. I went from 25 to 50 mg and they worked great. I don't take them as much now,just when the brain wont hush and let me sleep.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Toni here are the Side Effects to Celexa

Dry mouth, nausea, and drowsiness are common side effects that have been reported with Celexa. Some of the side effects that are less common (occurring in less than 1 percent of patients) include kidney stones, high blood pressure, and weight gain. Although side effects with Celexa are generally minor, you should seek medical attention immediately if you develop suicidal thoughts or behavior; anxiety, agitation, or panic attacks; fast heart rate; or any signs of an allergic reaction.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought this worth pointing out, just in case:

Did anyone see the story on ABC News about the little boy who couldn't sleep and was finally diagnosed with a brain disorder? The disorder is called Chiari malformation. It looks like the insomnia is not a typical sympton, but in this boy's case surgery to correct it also cured his sleep disorder.

Google "Chiari malformation sleep" for more info.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Fascinita


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

toni said:


> I am going through a very stress period right now. For the first time in my life, I can not sleep. It is killing me. I hate staying up until all hours of the night. I have turned to OTC sleeping aids but they are losing their effect. Besides, I don't want to become addicted. Can anyone make any suggestions on how to cope with this? Counting sheep does not work.



Dunno if any of these tricks have been mentioned already but, when I can't sleep it's usually because there is a lot on my mind or I have cramps. Cramps are easily fixed with ibuprofen, but an active mind...I have to make an effort to empty my mind and just try not to think about what's on it. I try various things like reading a book, or watching teevee or knitting, or meditating or listening to music or just getting up and doing some light exercise like leg raises or walking in place or stretching. Also hot cocoa with milk and unsweetened cocoa powder, and a little bit of sugar helps. I got into a habit of having hot cocoa before bed, so it usually helps me to fall asleep.


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> Don't know if anyone else mentioned this, but I find that regular, moderate exercise really helps my sleep patterns. Just don't do it too close to bedtime. I definitely notice the difference in my quality of sleep (or lack of thereof) if I miss too many days.



I've noticed the same thing. I sleep better after a workout.


----------

